# DW Yes or No ?BMW i8



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes or no

source facebook BMW İ8 Emsalsiz


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Nope not for me


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes from me.


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

No not a fan


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes like that


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Yes and no. I bet they wouldn't bother making anything that looks like that if it wasn't to showcase hybrid technology, and that I think is sad. Give me a v12 anyday


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

no, styling is not to my taste at all


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes I like them. Not only for their looks but for what has been achieved with electric power also.


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes! Think it looks great.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh yes


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

not crazy about it - so no


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes please. Proof that all electric-hybrid cars don't need to look like washing machines.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks crap, not for me


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

If I was given it - Yes
If I was to buy it - No

haha


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think i will go yes just for looks, clarkson seemed to like it when he did a review


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes , it looks good for a hybrid.


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Its yes from me


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Stunning car up close so an absolute yes.


----------



## Ernie Bernie (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahhh...yes !!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes it's gorgeous


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes. Has Mr Wow wow got one? Is there a 3 cylinder motor to help start up?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes and No


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

:thumb:Yes!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

No.

Hideous price for a 3-cylinder mini engine.

and having seen a few they seem to be designed for design's sake rather than a real purpose.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

No for me. Not practical or efficient.


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

No, it's disgusting I'd be insulted if someone gave me one


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes:wave:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Nope not for me


----------



## scottk (Apr 1, 2014)

I like it but was surprised how narrow the tyres are. Seen a few about and they do look good.


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

They cost AU$300,000 here so no. I could not afford to insure it


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

No doubt,yes.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes ..


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Put a proper engine in it and then Yes, otherwise No.


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes yes yes


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Saw a black model parked up in Mayfair today and it looked really good. If it had 10x the battery storage and a slightly smaller engine to act purely as a range extender (like the i3) , with dual electric motors (like Tesla) then it really would be a next-gen supercar. However for me the existing drivetrain arrangement makes it more of a compliance car for the likes of California etc rather than a true attempt at an environmental sports car.


----------

